# still not dry at night



## daisydoo

Hi x
My ds was potty trained at 3 and literally from the day we took the nappies off was great - one accident and it was really plain sailing. Everyone tells me you cant train a child to be dry at night and his pull ups were always wet in the morning so we left him but I suddenly feel like at 5 he should be out of them? We've tried for 2 weeks now. I limit drinks before bed, he wees before bed and we carry him to the loo for a wee about 11pm. Despite this he's wet every morning. Shall I go back to pull ups? Any advice welcome thank you x
Edit my tickers wrong! He was 5 in December


----------



## lindseymw

I don't think it's uncommon for a child that age to wet through the night still. 

Would it be worth having a chat with your GP just to rule anything else out?

ETA: Heres a link from the NHS regarding older children:
https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Bedwetting/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## alibaba24

I think at this age its quite common my friends DS was still doing it at this age. 

I dont have any techniques apart from the ones your already using i would stick with the no pull ups though


----------



## Twinmum87

It's quite common really. Being dry at night is based on many things that a child has absolutely no control over. How heavily they sleep, the size of the bladder as not every single childs bladder grows at the exact same rate, wether they are producing a high enough level of the hormone which is produce end during sleep to slow the production of urine. Some children will be dry at night by age 3 and others not until age 7, both ages are within the normal range for it to happen :)


----------



## daisydoo

Ah thankyou for your replies I feel better over it all now xxxx


----------



## PrincessLeah

Leah has just turned 5 and wears pullups at night. She sleeps so heavily, the message from her bladder that goes to her brain telling her she needs a wee, is just not being received. My friend told me she took her DD to the doctors, and they are not interested unless the child reaches age 7 and is still not dry. So I am happy that it is not classed as being a concern.


----------



## OmarsMum

My friend used a sensor with her 5 yrs old, after a week from using it he was dry at night


----------



## Cattia

Abigail isn't dry at night, her pull ups are soaking in the morning. I mentioned it on the feedback questionnaire that goes to the school nurse at the start of the year and they sent back an advice sheet. It said to limit drinks after tea time but to make sure that they drink a lot during the day (she drinks very little) It also said to consider taking them out of pull ups as when they have them on they don't have the sensation of being wet so they might not actually learn to wake themselves up. I know huggies do stick on bed sheets so I was thinking of getting some of those and taking her out of pull ups but to be honest with a new baby on the way I'm not sure I can face the endless laundry and extra night wakings so I'm going to leave it a few more months.


----------



## jensonsmummy

My DS turned 5 two weeks ago and is still wet at night. He has been day trained from 2and 3 months. The school nurse said to get him to drink more during the day. No change yet tho


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy wears pull ups at night and she was 5 in December. She hates it and is desperate not to have to but she has absolutely no control of her bladder when she is asleep. She is so proud on mornings when she wakes up and is dry. I spoke to the school nurse and they said it is not uncommon as this age but to take her out of pull ups at night. Like Cattia above I can't bear the thought of that quite yet as I have a baby that sleeps very badly and I am up often with him in the night already!


----------



## lau86

I don't want to hijack this thread but what kind of night nappies do you guys use? We use pampers pull ups size 6 I think, which seems to be the largest size. My son is 3.5 and isn't a big guy but seems to be a heavy wetter and his bed is often wet in the morning.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I use Huggies DryNites pyjama pants age 4-7 for Daisy. She doesn't feel quite as bad about it and doesn't think they are too babyish as she can see they say age 4-7.


----------



## bdb84

My DD potty trained at 23 months and we never had a single issue until about 3 months ago (she's 5). Now she wets the bed a couple times a week. I'm not sure what the change is. Maybe she's sleeping deeper and cannot wake herself up? That's the only thing I can think of because nothing has changed.


----------



## jensonsmummy

We also use drynites 4-7. LO is also quite happy in them as they have motorbikes on them. I've tried him in pants a few times but he gets upset if he's wet. He still doesn't wake when he wets them either, can will be a dampen soggy mess til morning


----------



## Twinmum87

bdb84 said:


> My DD potty trained at 23 months and we never had a single issue until about 3 months ago (she's 5). Now she wets the bed a couple times a week. I'm not sure what the change is. Maybe she's sleeping deeper and cannot wake herself up? That's the only thing I can think of because nothing has changed.

Has she started school recently? Mine had a bit of a set back when they started school as it was tiering them out so much to start with they just didn't wake up soon enough. Soon as they got used to school it stopped again but it took a good few months.


----------



## tallybee

It's totally normal to still have wet nights at 5 xx my son took longer to be dry at night. it sounds like you're doing everything right though x


----------



## PrincessLeah

I use Huggies Dry Nites pull up pants too. Leah was glad to be out of nappies and feels more grown up wearing pull ups. And she knows we are aiming to eventually be out of pull ups when the time comes. It is only recently that she has begun getting up and using the bathroom at night time/ early mornings by herself. Just all part of the journey to being dry at night.


----------



## RachA

Twinmum87 said:


> It's quite common really. Being dry at night is based on many things that a child has absolutely no control over. How heavily they sleep, the size of the bladder as not every single childs bladder grows at the exact same rate, wether they are producing a high enough level of the hormone which is produce end during sleep to slow the production of urine. Some children will be dry at night by age 3 and others not until age 7, both ages are within the normal range for it to happen :)

Totally agree with this. 

It's much more common than you think. I honestly don't know why people seem to be ashamed to admit their child is still in nappies at night at this age. I think if more people admitted it them we wouldn't feel it was such a big deal. 

My son wasn't dry at night until about 5 1/2 and my daughter is 5 1/2 and is nowhere near ready. I'm not stressed about it at all as it will happen when she's ready.


----------



## motherofboys

My eldest son was dry for a couple of months after potty training at 3 and then started regularly wetting again. I obviously worried about it but when I mentioned to the nurse at his check up when he started school that he still wet the bed she said it was common for children to wet up to the age of 7 and they didn't see it as an issue until then. She also said it wasn't unusual for it to continue after that in some cases. The number of times per week that he wet decreased gradually are he turned 6 and just after he turned 7 he was completely dry. 
It concerned me because I had ds 2 &3 both dry at night 98% of the time and if they did wet they would be upset by it, while ds 1 would wet every night and didn't give a damn! We got there in the end though.


----------



## seoj

Good to know it's common- as a note to self! LOL. As my LO is not fully trained yet- and there are days she'll wake up dry, but usually very wet still! 

I will add- although it's common (even when I was a kid it was), just know if it doesn't improve it's good to get checked (just in case). I wasn't able to hold my bladder at night all the time and by 7yo, my Mom took me to the doc- and they thought it was a milk allergy, or this or that... but turns out my reflux valve was not functioning properly. So literally, if my bladder was full, I was not able to hold it long. So I had a procedure done to fix it. Unfortunately- I don't think they made "pull-ups" for kids my age back then? yes... we are talking a lot of year ago! lol. So at least now there are many options for kids today. 

I'm sure all is fine- just good to keep in mind if things don't improve. I always have that in the back of my mind with my LO... as what I went through, although not life scaring, was a bit embarrassing at times. My Mom was always so great about it- never made a big deal and that really made the difference! ;)


----------



## JASMAK

My son was potty trained at 2 1/2 but was SIX when he finally was able to potty train at night. . I felt it would never happen. Even when we went for it. .. it was several weeks of wet sheet changes in the night. Now he is twelve (tomorrow) and well. .. haha. ... feels so long ago and silly if me to stress about it. It will happen. ...I know it feels like forever.


----------



## daisydoo

Thanks for everyone's replies its good to know its ok! Hes begged me to put him back in pyjama pants at night as he gets upset wetting so we've decided to try again in a few months x


----------



## JessdueJan

So pleased to read this thread. DS1 is wet maybe 3 times a week and DH has been telling me I need to get him to the docs. I'm glad it is still normal at his age, plus he suffers with Crohns and his energy levels are affected by this meaning he does go into deep sleeps. X


----------



## JASMAK

JessdueJan said:


> So pleased to read this thread. DS1 is wet maybe 3 times a week and DH has been telling me I need to get him to the docs. I'm glad it is still normal at his age, plus he suffers with Crohns and his energy levels are affected by this meaning he does go into deep sleeps. X

He has Crohns? My daughter has a rare disease that is related. She has CRMO... so right now it's affecting her bones but it can cause Crohns aswell (and other issues). I don't know much about Crohn's as we are new to this (recently diagnosed). If you don't mind sharing your story please pm me.


----------



## JessdueJan

JASMAK said:


> JessdueJan said:
> 
> 
> So pleased to read this thread. DS1 is wet maybe 3 times a week and DH has been telling me I need to get him to the docs. I'm glad it is still normal at his age, plus he suffers with Crohns and his energy levels are affected by this meaning he does go into deep sleeps. X
> 
> He has Crohns? My daughter has a rare disease that is related. She has CRMO... so right now it's affecting her bones but it can cause Crohns aswell (and other issues). I don't know much about Crohn's as we are new to this (recently diagnosed). If you don't mind sharing your story please pm me.Click to expand...

Pm'd you Hun :)


----------



## Lara310809

My daughter turns five this month and she's only dry at night maybe 1/4 of the time.she doesn't wake to go to the toilet


----------



## Lauraxamy

It's really common, my friend was worrying over this with her almost five year old just recently, she even spoke to a health visitor about it and was reassured it's quite normal.
My son is 3 and a half, has been potty trained for a long time now but so far from being dry at night, his nappies are often really wet in the mornings so I doubt he'll be dry at night by the time he's 4. My daughter is almost 5 and has been dry at night since she was potty trained at almost 3. Just goes to show they're all different and there's no right or wrong age for anything :) They do it in their own time.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I'm glad to have come across this thread as I was worrying about my DS still wearing pull ups at night. Glad to see its nothing to overly worry about for a bit longer :)


----------

